# Help!! Midnight needs your suggestions



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've visited these forums due to some serious family issues, but this can't be put off much longer.

A few of you may remember me asking for and getting some really great advice on dog foods I could try with Midnight. One by one I tried them all and Midnight either upchucked each and every one or simply tried them once or twice and wouldn't touch them after that. 

Believe it or not, the ONLY thing Midnight will eat and not upchuck is "Beneful" Original blend. I know, I know, it isn't the best dog food on the market, evidenced by the amount of waste he puts out. 

The ONLY reason I don't consider raw food is because of a serious injury some years ago that limits my ability to stand at a stove more than a couple of minutes at a time. 

So, whatever suggestions you all may have needs to be a prepared food with a variety of flavors to it, similar to "Beneful". If nothing else, I guess he will have to stay on "Beneful" if I want him to eat at all. A better quality food would really be great though.

I'm open to all suggestions and thank you all ahead of time for responding.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

have you tried mixing the good food with beniful? like 1/4 good and 3/4 beniful if he eats it and not upchucks it keep it that way for awhile then slowly increase the good food and decrease beniful


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you tried canned foods? maybe if you mix other brand of kibble wit warm water and a bit canned food it would do the trick.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Does your dog have any intolerances to specific ingredients? If not, it may be that after years of eating Beneful, his palate and digestive system are less adaptable to foods that are actually healthier. Beneful has sugar; so I'm sure your dog is accustomed to that.

You might want to take a look at Fromm Classic Adult: Adult dog food - Fromm Family Foods

It is the most reasonably-priced of the Fromm family of foods and a good value of a 33 lb. bag for around $38. I know a lot of independent pet shop owners around here recommend Fromm foods for picky dogs . . . the inclusion of cheese seems to give a special aroma and flavor to the food. And it doesn't hurt that Fromm's has never had a recall. A really slow transition might be helpful.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I always feel like Beneful is one of the worst of the worst, lol. All the artificial coloring and etc. I don't know, it's always grossed me out. But if it's all he does best on, then definitely wouldn't hesitate to feed it. But maybe stick with something else in the Purina family? I think Beyond is a step up, maybe Pro Plan?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Oh, thank you guys!!!*

Wonderful ideas!! 

"PDXdogmom" 
"Does your dog have any intolerances to specific ingredients? If not, it may be that after years of eating Beneful, his palate and digestive system are less adaptable to foods that are actually healthier. Beneful has sugar; so I'm sure your dog is accustomed to that."
I'm wondering if this isn't exactly what's going on. He doesn't seem to have any food intolerances, he just goes back to Beneful when given a choice. He was four yrs old when I adopted him and I've had him two years. 


Thank you "PDXdogmom", believe it or not, Midnight LOVES bits of cheese. So maybe the "Fromm foods for picky dogs" might just be the answer. 


"Jackson's Mom", I think I may try this "Purina family? I think Beyond is a step up, maybe Pro Plan?"

You've ALL got great ideas and it seems that maybe the best place to start is with "Beyond or ProPlan" and then ever so slowly move up to Fromm from there.

Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I think a little tough love is needed, if your free feeding stop, 10 minutes down, if its not all gone pick it up for the next feeding time. If your feeding more than 2 times a day you might cut back to two. I would fast for 24 hours, and do a cold turkey switch, you will have exploding but I am sure, BUT since your dog is so picky I don't see much of a way around it. I would go with Fromm, it will kinda be like stopping the McDonalds and starting the salads and high antioxidant foods, that extreme of a change in quality. I would stay tough because I am sure you willl have many a meal skipped, no treats at this time either because you want to have the kibble eaten not filling up on treats. If you want to give a treat give the kibble as the treat, just make sure you count it as the overall amount of kibble fed that day.

about Raw I have my husband do the prepping, like the cutting up and bagging, then toss it in the deep freezer, it takes me all of a minute to take out what I am going to feed that day and sit it on top of the deep freezer, then come back a few hours later to dump it in my boys bowl (he only gets fed 1 time a day) but I totally understand its not possible for all people.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree. Time for some tough love. He may also be eating too much food by being free fed.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what I would do too, a bit of tough love. I don't know what they put in those supermarket foods, but the dogs and cats often seem to go crazy for it. A bit like a kid with McDonald's I guess. I looked after a couple of dogs that ate OL Roy, (not that I let them eat that in my house), but my cat went nuts for it, even slept curled around the bag. 
Like the others suggested though, I'd get some Fromm or other much better food, mix it with the old food and maybe some canned food too, give him 30 minutes to eat it, and if not, take it away and offer it the next meal.
That's only as long as he is totally healthy in every way though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Regarding raw and not being able to stand at the stove....raw is raw, uncooked. Have you thought of pre made raw, if you can't stand in one place for long?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Dog is spoiled. You need to place the food down for 10-15 minutes and if he doesn't eat it, take it away. I had a foster attempt this with me and it took four days, by the fifth he ate like he was starving (he was probably pretty hungry). 
If a dog is healthy (have you taken him to the vet lately to be sure he is healthy), then he will eat eventually. 
This is not a human being we are talking about...


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Does your dog have any intolerances to specific ingredients? If not, it may be that after years of eating Beneful, his palate and digestive system are less adaptable to foods that are actually healthier. Beneful has sugar; so I'm sure your dog is accustomed to that.
> 
> You might want to take a look at Fromm Classic Adult: Adult dog food - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> It is the most reasonably-priced of the Fromm family of foods and a good value of a 33 lb. bag for around $38. I know a lot of independent pet shop owners around here recommend Fromm foods for picky dogs . . . the inclusion of cheese seems to give a special aroma and flavor to the food. And it doesn't hurt that Fromm's has never had a recall. A really slow transition might be helpful.


You might just be on to something here. 

A little background here first though just to set everyone's mind at ease. I've had Midnight in to the Vet a number of times, not just for routine check-ups & shots, but for complete work ups, the last one was just last month. I just wanted to know in my own gut that he was healthy & not suffering with a food allergy. Well, it seems he is just fine except he has a "sensitivity" (not allergy) to corn and possibly wheat. The Vet is not sure but she was certainly impressed with the fact that I had already told her I wanted to get Midnight off of white grains and corn. In fact the Vet offered Midnight a kibble of "Science Diet" and he just smelled it and then turned his nose up at it, he just refused to eat it.

You my friend, might just be on to something here though. Fromm has CHEESE and Midnight LOVES cheese. Plus, one of their foods has BROWN rice, not white. I mean, I even refuse to eat white rice. Plus, it is really not priced that bad either. Sure beats the $16 to $19 a 4 lb bag brand that he just refused to touch AND I can have it shipped to the house too.

I may just take another person's idea and do a 24 hr fast followed by the switch to Fromm. At least I will feel better about the quality he is getting and YES you are right it DEFINITELY helps that Fromm has never been recalled.

Again, thank you!!!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

brindle said:


> Dog is spoiled. You need to place the food down for 10-15 minutes and if he doesn't eat it, take it away. I had a foster attempt this with me and it took four days, by the fifth he ate like he was starving (he was probably pretty hungry).
> If a dog is healthy (have you taken him to the vet lately to be sure he is healthy), then he will eat eventually.
> This is not a human being we are talking about...


OH YES, Midnight has been to the vet, just last month, for a total work up to make sure he was healthy. The vet said "he might have a sensitivity to wheat and/or corn" but isn't showing the "classic signs of allergies". In fact she offered him a kibble of "Science Diet" and he turned his nose up at it.

I think "PDXdogmom" had a great suggestion with Fromm. Midnight LOVES cheese AND I can have it shipped to the house (there are times when that would be a MAJOR plus for me) and it's never been recalled?? Oh yeah, we like this. Plus, it is really not a bad price at all and yes I may well do the fasting thing for 24 to 48 hours and then do the switch over cold-turkey. BTW, you tell him he isn't human!!  He may differ with you. (Kidding of course.)


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

How is Midnight eating now?

A thing that has helped me a lot wit my picky is to have at least 2 different bags of opened kibble, so you feed brand #1 in the morning and brand #2 at night

Have you tried mixing dehydrated food? you can use the dehydrated food, for example use two spoons add water and then you add it to the dry kibble, this way it makes like a broth to add extra flavor to the kibble, Pompadour liked a lot the mix from Sojos however I haven't seen it anymore were I live 

Raw Dog Food - All Natural, Grain-Free Dog Food from Sojos


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing, have you tried a topper in his food? I always add something.


----------

